
ESPRESSO confirms the presence of an Earth around the nearest star - headalgorithm
https://www.unige.ch/communication/communiques/en/2020/espresso-confirms-the-existence-of-a-earth-around-the-nearest-star/
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.12114v1](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.12114v1)

